# Omega



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought i would just share my newly procured omega pocket watch from 1899. I will put up some better photos as soon as i have a spare 5 minuites.





Any more info would be appreciated.


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

That's stunning a great pocket watch there


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

any pictures of the movement? and can you wear it as a wrist watch? what are those lugs for?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I would have called that a wristwatch that can be used as a pocketwatch


----------

